# Hotel Riu Palace Baravo Punta Cana



## Dzalumni (Jan 22, 2012)

Anyone stayed here? Going feb 2 - 5 and have ton's of questions.


----------



## glenc (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi: we have a wedding planned at this resort next year.  How was your stay?  We are Hilton timeshare owners and would love to use our points and stay at a Hilton if we can but it seems like no Hiltons are nearby.  Do you know if there are resorts close to the Riu into which we can exchange?


----------

